# Coughing Lots and Congested during 2ww



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi,

I'lI be having my transfer on Friday and I have a cold/cough now.  I have a problem where after a cold, I get inflammation in my nasal passage and throat which basically gives me constant congestion and a very tickly cough.  I have prescription medicine but don't want to take it once we have the transfer.  So if the meds (nose and throat) don't clear it up in 2 days i'll need to stop.  I'm very worried that the constant coughing and needing to clear my nose will not let my stomach relax and therefore, the embryo(s) won't implant.  I plan to just lie flat on my back for 5 days.  Anyone know if my worry is valid and the coughing / stomach moving will prevent inplantation?


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Ready
I hope it doesnt affect it, I've developed a cough on my 2ww   not sure how cause only been out once, but there you go. I've been coughing a lot, so i really hope it doesnt make a difference.
Take your meds up till you can, and i hope it clears before Friday.

Good luck hunni

Shabba xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for your response Shabba.  Wonder where yours came from?  Only a  bit longer for you until you can test.  I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks ready
God knows where mine came from, but it can go back   

Sharon x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Ditto that!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive got one too Ready and Shabba - must be too much yakking to each other on here!   

Hope it doesnt affect implantation - i wouldnt have thought so to be honest! It affects the old pessaries more (sorry if TMI!)

Good luck with it all ladies. Speak to you tomorrow im sure

Sparkles x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi girls

During my 2ww I had a horrid and cold and cough and worried about the same things you girls are now.

However as you can see it didn't stop implantation for me and my little girl is now almost 6 weeks old.

So in my experience it doesn't make a difference.  The uterus is that protected by muscles and any embryo protected in its sack of fluid.

Good luck

Y x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Yogi

That has defo put my mind at rest so thanks hun - back on track now!!

Your little bambina is gooooooooorgeous  

Sparkles x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

PS - Ready, my cough was at its worst when i laid down at night - annoying and tickly - kept needing a drink!
It might be better to sit up if it helps!

Sparkles x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sparkles so glad to have helped put your mind at rest.  I'll never forget the 2ww and how you worry about every little thing.  My little girl is from a FET too so keep positive. FETs rule!!!

Thanks for the compliments on my baby girl thats really nice of you.  Of course I think she is beautiful but then I'm her mummy so will think that.

Heaps of luck

Y x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Beautiful baby girl Yogi.  Wonderful to know that it didn't affect anything.

sparkles, i know what you mean about it getting worse when you lie down...another eason i was worried about having a cold/cough during 2ww.  HOpe yours goes away soon.  I'm feeling better now (not perfect, but better).


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw thank you  

Heaps of luck


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi

I had a really bad cough and a cold at the time of FET and it continued throughout my 2ww.

I still got a BFP, i think that the embroys are safe in the cocoon of the uterus and coughing will do no harm to them 

Im a now 18 weeks pregnant following that FET and like Yogi has said it hasnt stopped implantation.

I hope you feel reasurred

Good Luck & take care

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Sanjo
What another lovely inspiring story.
Wishing all the luck in the world for your wee cherub.
Lots of love
Sparkles x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Sanjo & Yogi
Youve made me feel loads better now, and congrats to you both

Only another couple of days for me  

Sharon x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Silly question...it's great news that a cough doesn't seem to make a difference (thanks goodness), but if that's so, why do they tell us to lie down and take it easy for a few days following.  Coughing makes your stomach go into such spasms. Just wondering...


----------

